# Professor Chow



## no name (Sep 21, 2003)

Could anyone tell me who was the first martial artist to be promoted to 10 degree by Professor Chow and the date the promotion occured?


----------



## arnisador (Oct 7, 2003)

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5566


----------



## kenmpoka (Oct 8, 2003)

GM. Bill Chun Sr. was promoted to 10th by the Professor, although I am not sure about the date. Professor Walter L.N. Godin the Co-founder of Karazenpo was promoted to 10th on Dec 16, 1973. Bro Abe Kamahoahoa was also promoted to 10th(?). Gm. Ralph Castro (?), Probably a few more but I am not sure!

Salute,


----------



## Shiatsu (Oct 8, 2003)

GM Chow was never even promoted to black by Chow.  He was only promoted to Brown by Chow.  He received his Black from GM Parker.  Sijo Emperado was alos highly ranked by Chow, but not a tenth.  GM Parker received a seventh from Sijo Emperado.  Chow was not into the commercializing of the art, he was always considered to have lived at the poverty level, and taught for the love of the art.  Not many were promoted highly by him.  He didn't have a HUGE student following, due to the brutality of the workouts.  They were legendary.:asian:


----------



## kenmpoka (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shiatsu [ [/B]_


_



			GM Chow was never even promoted to black by Chow.  He was only promoted to Brown by Chow.
		
Click to expand...

 I am guessing you meant to write Gm. Castro! He was subsequently promoted by Chow after establishing the "Shaolin Kenpo system".






			GM Parker received a seventh from Sijo Emperado.
		
Click to expand...

 Actually Sijo promoted Mr. Parker to 8th Black.

Salute,_


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 8, 2003)

GM Bill Chun Sr had HIGHEST ranking in Chow's style??? 10 dan


----------



## John Bishop (Oct 8, 2003)

Actually, it's always been contraversial.  But, Prof. Chow claimed a rank of 15th degree.  
There were always rumors as to whether he was actually awarded this rank by any organization, or if he was self promoted.  
Everytime I got a name of someone who may have been witness to this promotion, it led to a dead end, with these people having no idea who promoted Prof. Chow to 15th.
Many of the Hawaiian old timers felt Prof. Chow took this rank after seeing that some of his students were claiming 10th degree.  Funny thing, most of the old timers felt if anyone in kenpo deserved the rank, it would be him.


----------



## kenmpoka (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John Bishop _
> *Actually, it's always been contraversial.  But, Prof. Chow claimed a rank of 15th degree.
> There were always rumors as to whether he was actually awarded this rank by any organization, or if he was self promoted.
> Everytime I got a name of someone who may have been witness to this promotion, it led to a dead end, with these people having no idea who promoted Prof. Chow to 15th.
> Many of the Hawaiian old timers felt Prof. Chow took this rank after seeing that some of his students were claiming 10th degree.  Funny thing, most of the old timers felt if anyone in kenpo deserved the rank, it would be him. *


 Hello Mr. Bishop,

I believe GM. Chun SR. convinced The professor not to promote himself to 15th.

Salute,


----------



## John Bishop (Oct 8, 2003)

It's common knowledge in Hawaii that Prof. Chow claimed a rank of 15th degree.  I can't say what year he started claiming that rank, but any of the senior Hawaiian Kenpo men will verify the fact. 
People that received promotions from him, should have certificates signed by him indicating his rank of 15th dan.  I have copies of 2 of these certificates.
It is true that Prof. Chow could not read or write proficiently, but he could sign his name. 
It is said that GM William L.Q. Chun Sr. did not have a lot of contact with Professor Chow after he left Hawaii.  Hence GM Chun's calling his school "Goshin Jitsu Kai Kenpo", the name Prof Chow was using when Chun left Hawaii.
Prof. Chow did make one trip to No. Calif. in 1980 or 82, which was sponsered by GM Ralph Castro.  This was for GM Castro's promotion to 9th degree, and also to appear at Shihan Sid Cambell's "World of Martial Arts Expo" in Oakland.  I think the tape of that event is still availiable commercially.
GM Ralph Castro did not establish "Shaolin Kenpo".  That was another name that Professor Chow had used when the Castro brothers trained with him in Hawaii.  When Chow abandoned that name he gave GM Castro permission to use it.
Prof. Chow used many names for his system over the years.  Some had special meanings to him.  Some were just for the marketing appeal.   

Some of the names were:
Kenpo Karate
Kara-Ho Kenpo
Dian Hsuhe Go Shinjutsu Ken-po Kai Karate
Thunderbolt Karate
Chinese Kenpo Karate
Shoalin Kenpo
Shaolin Kung Fu
Chinese Kempo of Kara-Ho Karate


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 9, 2003)

John Bishop,

holy smoke, you know a lot. If you have more info, please share everything.

this is my first time to read stuff like that. It's certainly interesting and informative.

Where did you get that info?. Thank you.


----------



## Shiatsu (Oct 9, 2003)

Sigung Bishop is very knowledgeable with that stuff.  I know he researches a lot, and he is very well thought of in the kajukenbo family.:asian:


----------



## Kempo Guy (Oct 9, 2003)

I've been also told by some of the old timers in Hawaii that Prof. Chow claimed a rank of 15th degree as there seemed to be a lot of 10th degrees popping up everywhere. I guess it was a way for him to assert his claim as the "father" of modern Kempo. 
FWIW, his later students (that were training with him up until his passing)  indicated that there was no emphasis on ranking at the end (and they seemed to be unconcerned with the entire issue). I'm not even sure that he gave out any rank at the end... They reiterated that training was everything, rank meant nothing; as skill will be the equalizer... 

Without getting into a flame war, I'd like to mention that Prof. Chow lived in extreme poverty (as indicated by Mr. Bishop), and did not have a high level of education. I've been told this was taken advantage of by numerous individuals who "purchased" rank from him...

KG


----------



## sfabel (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi there Mr. Bishop,

I wonder whether this tape of the 1982 demo/expo shows anything of Professor Chow? I saw your link to one video file of that event. Is there more?

Thanks for the info!

Stephan


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 5, 2004)

John Bishop said:
			
		

> It's common knowledge in Hawaii that Prof. Chow claimed a rank of 15th degree.  I can't say what year he started claiming that rank, but any of the senior Hawaiian Kenpo men will verify the fact.
> 
> Prof. Chow did make one trip to No. Calif. in 1980 or 82, which was sponsered by GM Ralph Castro.  This was for GM Castro's promotion to 9th degree, and also to appear at Shihan Sid Cambell's "World of Martial Arts Expo" in Oakland.


Mr. Bishop,
I don't know if any of this info is helpful, but I attended a seminar taught by Prof. Chow at Ralph Castro's school in Daly City on January 16, 1982.  On the certificate, Prof. Chow's rank is indicated as "15th Jugo Dan" , so he was claiming that rank by then, at least.  On the same certificate, Mr. Castro's rank is indicated as "6th Degree Black Belt".  Both gentlemen signed the certificate.


----------



## senseishane (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm not aware of anyone that was promoted to 10th Degree while Professor Chow was alive.  Professor's Advisor Dr. Perry promoted Grandmaster Sam Kuoha to 10th after his death (via his will after his death).

Just my .02
senseishane


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 6, 2004)

I remember hearing a story, and I think it might have been Chow. I have NO IDEA of any amount of truth to it, but thought I would throw it out to see if anyone else has heard it.

Some people were asking him of his rank and it was mentioned that others were 10th deg. so he told them well, if they are 10th I'm a 15th degree.  Again, I can't remember if this was chow or Hatsumi (he also uses 15 degrees).


----------

